

How to Build a Software Consultancy in the Middle of Nowhere - marcuscreo
http://marcusblankenship.com/post/55883019492/how-to-build-a-software-consultancy-in-the-middle-of

======
wushupork
It's great to read about stuff like this - which I would argue is what most of
software business around the world is - not a hyper-growth venture funded
social consumer startup not making money, but a "small" "life style" non
scalable but steadily growing business and pertinent advice.

------
marcuscreo
Thanks. My next post is on the "Joy of Being Small". Most people have goals to
get HUGE, but there's huge freedom in doing your startup as a "second job",
and keeping it small. ;-)

